
Cuil, semantic search by ex-Googlers - markbao
http://mashable.com/2008/07/28/cuil-search-google/
======
presty
Semantic search? That's the first time I've seen that word used with Cuil.

But then I read the article and it says "semi-semantic approach (Cuil’s engine
recognizes the relations between certain words on a web site, which helps it
rank pages better)".

Semi-Semantic.. different from this misleading title.

And btw, "Hell, they even pulled the energy-saving trick: the front page of
Cuil is completely black, in contrast to Google’s eye-poking whiteness.".

Hasn't this already been dismistified (i.e. it's only true on old monitors)?

